# Do You Carry A Multitool?



## Splat

Do you carry a multitool? Which brand and model and what do you mainly use it for?


----------



## terry1769

I have carried the same Victorinox Swisschamp since High School.  I have a Leatherman Wingman I keep with my shop clothes but for every day carry the Swisschamp has served me very well for many years.


----------



## jgedde

I carry a Leatherman Wave.  Great little tool.  I also have a Gerber MP600 in black oxide that was army issue in the 1990's.  It was my sister's when she served as a Patriot missle tech.

John


----------



## macrnr

I gave a leatherman to my wife for her purse and she loves it. I have a Gerber that sits on my dresser and gets quite a lot of use around the house when I don't want to go out to the shop for a tool. I like the Gerber better than the Leatherman because the quality seems much better. I can't wear a sheath, and a large item like a multitool wears my pockets out. I carry a small pocket knife.


----------



## Cheeseking

Ive had several multitools over the years but somehow or another they all disapear on me!! Last one was a wave really liked it.   Never wore em on my person - kept in center console of truck and cabin on my boat.


----------



## Gary Max

macrnr said:


> I gave a leatherman to my wife for her purse and she loves it. I have a Gerber that sits on my dresser and gets quite a lot of use around the house when I don't want to go out to the shop for a tool. I like the Gerber better than the Leatherman because the quality seems much better. I can't wear a sheath, and a large item like a multitool wears my pockets out. I carry a small pocket knife.



Darn you beat me to the draw----------- I bought my wife a nice Gerber that she carries everywhere ---- so I always have one handy.


----------



## Analias

I have a Gerber that my wife's mother gave as gifts to all her men  in the family some 20 years ago. At $60 a piece for the three, that was an expensive gift. 

I have gone through several sheaths. Then I discovered that a 9mm magazine belt case works great. Though I have gotten questions from law enforcement and security folks when they see the case on my hip.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GK1918

Wait a moment gotta get it out of my pocket, its a Coleman and I found it couple yrs back.


----------



## Bill Gruby

I carry a "Schrade" Multi-tool where ever I go. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## fastback

I have a Leatherman.  I found this while doing a water standpipe inspection back in 1992.  I needed to purchase a case, I chose nylon.  Sometime's I have it on my belt and sometimes I don't.  It's usually not very far away.


----------



## randyjaco

I don't. But I do carry a folding clip knife and I have a CCL. Anything more and I'd have to wear a duty belt or a purse. 
Randy


----------



## Analias

randyjaco said:


> I don't. But I do carry a folding clip knife and I have a CCL. Anything more and I'd have to wear a duty belt or a purse.
> Randy



Personally, I've never had a problem with wearing Batman's utility belt


----------



## Bobby Bailey

Currently I have a Leatherman Wave. It's on my belt unless I'm in "church clothes". Around the shop and/or ranch I use it several several times a day.
Bobby


----------



## bcall2043

randyjaco said:


> I don't. But I do carry a folding clip knife and I have a CCL. Anything more and I'd have to wear a duty belt or a purse.
> Randy



I assume that the CCL is for just in case it turns out to not be a knife fight.:lmao:



Bill Gruby said:


> I carry a "Schrade" Multi-tool where ever I go. ------ "Billy G"


Like Bill I carry a “Schrade”. It is labeled “Old Timer”, for old farts I guess. 

I kept losing them when I worked and traveled some until I learned that TSA on the uniformed guys at the airport stood for Taking S##t Away.:nono:

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## oak

Keep a Leatherman in the door pocket of the truck.  Saved the day more then a few times.  At my last job I got used to carrying a Small Maglight, utility knife and 16'tape.  3 years later I still carry them and use one or the other every day.


----------



## cvz6977

I carry a leatherman squirt in my pocket, tiny little guy but always handy, especially the wire stripper. I also have an ozark trai that I keep in the console of my jeep. I never leave home without one. Went with a buddy to pick up a used rear seat for his altima today and the guy that had the seat had a couple small plastic pieces that my buddy needed, so he asked if I had my McGyver with me, lol, of course I did and he got his parts, just goes to show how handy these tools can be.


----------



## xalky

I carry one off those folding utility knives on me at all times. When I don't have it on me I feel naked. I use it a lot. To open boxes ,scrape things, cut and strip wire, pull a splinter out, and a lot of other things that shouldn't be done with a knife. I like it because I can have a sharp new blade in seconds by simply flipping the blade or putting a new one in and I don't have to worry about ruining the blade. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hman

I've always preferred Gerber tools to Leatherman.  Gerber is a very fast-deploying pair of pliers; Leatherman a relatively fast knife, slow pliers.  Since I carry a Swiss Army knife in addition, the Gerber fills the bill.

Wore out several Gerber "holsters" over the years - the sharp edges of the pliers sticking out tended to wear through the bottom.  Then one day I found a magazine carrier (for one double-stack Glock-type mag).  It has *very* strong (impregnated?) stiff cordura sides and a Velcro flap.  It's absolutely great!

On the good news/bad news front ... A couple of years ago, I returned a Gerber with a broken blade to the factory (just south of Portland; handy for me as I have a house in Corvallis).  Good news - they have a lifetime warranty and replaced it with their latest model for free.  Bad news - the new tool has triangular carbide inserts for the wire cutting function.  You can rotate to a new side when one gets dull.  Only trouble is, carbide shatters much too easily!  I don't know what I've been doing wrong, but I've broken two of the inserts.  Replacements aren't covered by warranty, and they're not cheap!

If you want to get a Gerber, I'd suggest thinking twice before buying one with carbide inserts.  Other than that, I love 'em, and use mine several times a week.

- hman
(John)


----------



## dtberry3

I prefer the Gerber, and have also worn out several holsters. I started buying military surplus pouches and accidentally got one that had a plastic liner.  the outside was an ugly foreign camouflage,  but was easily dyed black. This one has lasted for almost 5 years.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

I use these

http://www.lowes.com/pd_241149-1687...ol&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=multi+tool&facetInfo=

and 
this..(bought a dozen when walmart was selling them for 10 bucks, good stocking stuffers) they were orig 80 bucks. well built


and my latest favorite knive


----------



## samthedog

I used to wear a Leatherman Charge Ti when I was a firefighter. Now I wear a Fallkniven Tk3 that is more of a gentleman's folder. Whenever I travel I still take the Leathermn with the extra bit pouch as it has gotten me out binds so many times.

Paul.


----------



## David S

I carry two at all times.  The leatherman Wave is my primary tool.  The second one I carry is the Leatherman Crunch.  I often use it when I need a clamp or a second hand.

David


----------



## Walt

Center console of car: Leatherman
Trunk of car: small tool box with 1/4" and 3/8" drive ratchets, 4-way screwdriver, pliers, and adjustable wrench.

Work: I retired my tool box for plumbing HPLC (high performance liquid chromatography) systems since we now have a 4-person metrology staff.

Bike: The toolbox with most of my bike stuff goes on every ride I drive to start. I have 2 underseat tool bags, one for the mountain bike, and one for the road bike. One bag doesn't cut it because I forget to swap out the spare innertube.

Trim Carpentry: I haven't done volunteer work for Habitat for Humanity for a few years now, but I can still load everything I need in the trunk of my passenger car to install doors, casing, and baseboard.

Walt


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

I've been carrying the same Wave for about 10 years. I also carry a MiniMag flashlight with it. I probably use the flashlight as often as I use the Wave.


----------



## leadunderpressure

Leatherman super tool has been on my hip since 1995.  Lots of usage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jocat54

I keep a Gerber in the truck......but don't carry on my belt.......gets in the way of my pistol and my pistol is always on me.


----------



## Terrywerm

Have been carrying a Leatherman Kick for a long long time and it has served well until last week when the tip of one half of the pliers broke off. Guess it's time to start shopping, especially since the comments on the Gerbers have been so positive.


----------



## sniggler

I hate multi tools, I know they are handy but they always pinch me and i break them. 

I have a 3 blade case stockman in my pocket all the time i feel naked without a knife. I used to use Schrade knifes and got a bunch at gun shows when they went out of business. 

There is still nothing better in my mind than a plain carbon steel blade on a work knife. The case is some alloy as were the last of the Schrades. 

At work i always have *KLEIN TOOLS Ironworker's Pliers * with me if they are not in my back pocket they are in my hand. 

Bob


----------



## macrnr

terrywerm said:


> Have been carrying a Leatherman Kick for a long long time and it has served well until last week when the tip of one half of the pliers broke off. Guess it's time to start shopping, especially since the comments on the Gerbers have been so positive.



Gerber is a Superior tool in my opinion, plus they don't pinch like the Leathermans have a tendency to do.


----------



## george wilson

I have tried every multi tool out there,and I carry a Super Leatherman. I use it several times each day,if I am doing anything at all.

I do loosen the rivets that the blades pivot on. I just put a knife blade under the heads of the rivets and tap it in a bit. Don't want to over do it.


----------



## itsme_Bernie

sniggler said:


> I hate multi tools, I know they are handy but they always pinch me and i break them.
> 
> I have a 3 blade case stockman in my pocket all the time i feel naked without a knife. I used to use Schrade knifes and got a bunch at gun shows when they went out of business.
> 
> There is still nothing better in my mind than a plain carbon steel blade on a work knife. The case is some alloy as were the last of the Schrades.
> 
> At work i always have *KLEIN TOOLS Ironworker's Pliers * with me if they are not in my back pocket they are in my hand.
> 
> Bob



I don't hear many people talk about the Schrade tools!

Hah hah, I've owned all of them at some point.  Leatherman(s), Gerber, and of course a number of the Swiss Army knives since Boy Scouts (great tweezers).  Now I have one of the crazy big ones in the kit.

As much as I like to have a proper tool, I am a photographer, and have to have ways to fix things in the field and keep a light pack.  That's my excuse 

I love the S.O.G tools, especially the early ones that were all metal, with the big plier and pry bar handle.  Wow I should sell it!  Crazy sharp blade with cover!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...SOG-TOOL-CLIP-all-stainless-Multitool!-*SOLD*

I have a SpyderCo Multitool that even has an adjustable wrench!  That's still in my current kit.  It also has 1/4in hex bits stored in it.

http://www.knifesupply.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=SCT01PS

Another is the Shrade "Tough Tool", which never pinches, is well built, and tools are convenient.  Crazy thing is, iI thought they stopped making it, and eventually sold for $10 someplace, so I bought a spare!  But I see it is still around:

http://www.schrade-knives.com/ST1NB.html

I also love pocket knives, and have had a bunch of those, but am now down to this tiny Gerber Razor knife, which is only $11!  Much smaller than the Home Creepo Husky knives, but a few bucks more.
Always a crazy sharp blade when I need it, and more importantly, I never say "I don't want to ruin my blade with this!"  anymore!  I use it many times a day.

There is a tool that is not a multi-tool but is part of my portable kit- and that is the Klein 2100 Electrician's Scissors.  Cut wire and still cut paper, hair, rubber.

http://www.all-spec.com/products/2100-8.html?gclid=COrM66_dlrgCFcyf4Aod8hAA3w

I should take pics of them and post it

Bernie


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gerber for me, a truckers friend.


----------



## sniggler

The Schrade name was sold to the Chinese the real oldtimer and uncle henry are no more their skinners were great too. All working mens knives! The prices were good the product was good but who can compete with subsidized Chinese manufacturing. Is there a USA made multi-tool? Happy Independence Day!!!  

Bob


----------



## TOOLMASTER

i have a sog somewhere around here that someone gave me..opens with a button push..kinda cool


----------



## itsme_Bernie

TOOLMASTER said:


> i have a sog somewhere around here that someone gave me..opens with a button push..kinda cool



Wow cool!  I love knives


----------



## Joarek

Leatherman wave here also. I feel naked without it in my belt.


----------



## Grumpy Gator

Leatherman or its clone in every vehicle.
Buck 701 folder and Zippo in pocket.
P38 John Wayne , spark plug gap gauge and extra drive train master link on key chain.Old school Shovelhead Harley rider.
Like mastercard I don't leave home without them.
P.S. Don't know if it counts but there is fishing gear in or on all the rolling stock in the yard including my bike.
***********Just Saying*****************G********************:bash:


----------



## w9jbc

Yes I do I think Leatherman discontinued the one I carry it was termed a Leatherman PST II. I find it meets most of my personal needs, it's handy and doesn't weigh in at 6lbs. At work I also carry an Irwin folding utility knife with changeable blades, both have their purposes.


----------



## Mark in Indiana

I carry a Leatherman on the farm.


----------



## outsider347

Nope!
Too heavy!

Small folding Buck does the job  (for everyday,   backpacking,    winter mountaineering) for me.
ed


----------



## Holescreek

I've been carrying a Gerber Legend MP800 about 13 years now. I bought it for work but never take it off my belt. I broke 1/2" off the tip of the blade 5 years back and had to make a new spring for the scissors a few years ago. The rubber came off the handles a long time ago. But if I ever loose it, I'll buy another.  I got tired of trying to purchase the nylon replacement sheaths made for it and modified a leather knife pouch to replace them.


----------



## brav65

hman said:


> I've always preferred Gerber tools to Leatherman.  Gerber is a very fast-deploying pair of pliers; Leatherman a relatively fast knife, slow pliers.  Since I carry a Swiss Army knife in addition, the Gerber fills the bill.
> 
> Wore out several Gerber "holsters" over the years - the sharp edges of the pliers sticking out tended to wear through the bottom.  Then one day I found a magazine carrier (for one double-stack Glock-type mag).  It has *very* strong (impregnated?) stiff cordura sides and a Velcro flap.  It's absolutely great!
> 
> On the good news/bad news front ... A couple of years ago, I returned a Gerber with a broken blade to the factory (just south of Portland; handy for me as I have a house in Corvallis).  Good news - they have a lifetime warranty and replaced it with their latest model for free.  Bad news - the new tool has triangular carbide inserts for the wire cutting function.  You can rotate to a new side when one gets dull.  Only trouble is, carbide shatters much too easily!  I don't know what I've been doing wrong, but I've broken two of the inserts.  Replacements aren't covered by warranty, and they're not cheap!
> 
> If you want to get a Gerber, I'd suggest thinking twice before buying one with carbide inserts.  Other than that, I love 'em, and use mine several times a week.
> 
> - hman
> (John)



i carry the same one John does, and just lost the one I have carried for 20 years and my replacement has the carbide cutters as well.  I use it multiple times every day.  The pliers work really w ll as does the file and the three different sizes of screwdrivers.  I bought the bit set as well and have used it two or three times.  I carry a knife as well, so do not use the blade very often.  I am working on a  kydex and leather sheath design, just need the time to make it.


----------



## Rbeckett

Yup, I have one for my belt, and another small one I carry in my pocket if I don't have the big one on my belt.  Mine are both Leatherman original brand multi tools and have seen a lot of use and a good bit of abuse over the years.  I broke the tip off a while back so I reground the blade profile to more of a "Tanto" style because that style is virtually unbreakable and stays sharper longer between visits to the belt sander and honing stones.  I start with a 600 grit stone, then 1000, then 3000 and finally 10,000.  Once I get it good and sharp at 22.5 degrees it will hold that edge for about 6 months regardless of what I cut, wire, cardboard, rope, twine, cabling, PC boards or whatever else comes along and it does it all with no excess dulling.  I love my multi-too, just wish it had a few more items in the handle so it was even more versatile.

Bobber


----------



## great white

Truck center console - buck multitool (a favorite)

When flying sar - military issued black Gerber (kept in my helmet bag)

Most useful and most used - simple double blade with saw style victorinox swiss army knife. Have had it for near 20 years. Simple, light, clean and effective. I keep it in my flight suit leg pocket.

Knife- #3 Russell belt knife, issued, hanging from my life/survival vest. Tough little bugger. Been used for everything from hammer to cutting frozen guideline from the hoist hook. They want me to turn it in for a generic bolt knife. They can go to heck, I'm keeping my operationally proven Russell.


----------



## Mark in Indiana

I should go in more detail: I keep one with me when I'm at the farm for a quick repair as needed. I keep one in each vehicle in case I have an urgent need. They're great for times when I don't have a tool box handy.


----------



## Andre

Carried them off and on, both the Super Tool 3000 and the Leatherman Wave. I prefer the Wave, Lighter and easily accessible blades, saw, and file. They are both heavy and honestly just get in the way. I would like to try one of the smaller Leathermans in the future though, like the Juice S2.

I also had a SAK, Wenger something, I can't remember. I loved that thing, blade steel was magical and the tweezers were a huge plus. Sadly I lost it along with my Fenix E05. Those two were a perfect pairing.....but carring the stuff daily you run the risk of loosing them. I;m sure their around here somewhere but I just can't find them.  

I'm carrying a Kershaw Blackout at the moment, blade steel could use some work. The Spyderco Endura I used to carry was real nice but I didn't like the lockback and the VG10 blade was just a pain to sharpen with my Arkansas stones. Once I get a job and save up I'd like to get some of those free cutting Norton stones.

Another day another EDC.....


----------

